# My weight loss journey



## Shiversblood (Jan 11, 2019)

i weigh 211 pounds today. I am going to go on a diet. I am only going to drink water bottles, and eat side salads from McDonald’s with southwest sauce. I am going to lose 41 pounds and go down to 170. The last soda I drank was a Mountain Dew throwback at 11:50pm yesterday. No more soda at all. On Sunday I might have some bean tacos.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Jan 11, 2019)

Best of luck with that, but I gotta say it sounds pretty mental as far as diet plans go.


----------



## obliviousbeard (Jan 11, 2019)

Lol you're fat


----------



## Batman VS Tony Danza (Jan 11, 2019)

No dew? Wow, guess you can't rise with the rest of us gamers.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Jan 11, 2019)

Not a good idea.

I commend you for wanting to lose weight, but you have to go about it a bit smarter than that. Yes, the water will help stave off psychological hunger, but most of your calories are in the form of your salad dressing. 

Salads are great for fiber and nutrients, but inadequate for caloric content. 

I recommend you to find a <2000 calorie diet plan anywhere on the internet and follow it to the letter.


----------



## Bogs (Jan 11, 2019)

tfw 4chan has a better understanding about food than you


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 11, 2019)

Here is Uncle Holden's advice.

Find some form of exercise you really like (or you can happily do while listening to/watching shit you really like) and can repeat every day. Be it lifting (if you wanna go hardcore maybe do every other day), walking, running, or whatever. If you find motivation to do this every day difficult, just make it a point to each day do the bare minimum before giving up. You will probably find that just getting down to the gym/starting your first lap/starting whatever will be enough to tempt you to go the whole distance even if you planned to only do a tiny bit. 

Also get a standing desk attatchment and generally stand up more. Sitting down for ages is a fucking cancer for people trying to lose weight, and if you combine this with either light stationary exercise (i.e. knee raises, stretches, tai chi or whatever) or some kind of stepper that allows you to do more vigerous exercise at the desk, then you immidiately turn hours of sedentary wasted time into active and productive metabolism increasing fat burning profit


----------



## Crisseh (Jan 11, 2019)

It's not about dropping a ton of calories quickly, it's about smart healthy eating with tracking said food.

Drop too quickly sure at first you'll see a lot of progress, but then your body will go into survival mode and you'll flat line results wise.

_Example: A guy who is 25, 5'10 and 211 pounds requires around 1859 calories a day being sedentary to lose weight. If you eat lean and healthy that's a good amount of food._

My  best suggestion is run your numbers through a calculator. Eat to around that limit each day, and weigh yourself each day in the morning. Divide to get your average for the week, and then run it for another week. Lost nothing? Reduce by 100 to 200 calories and take the average again. Small adjustments with each change, and as long as progress is happening even if it's 2 pounds lost, then it's progress. If after awhile you stall again, a tactical refeed might be useful.

Getting cut or losing weight doesn't have to be brutal, it just has to be done smart.


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 11, 2019)

Here is another thing I find helps with craving shit like chocolate or pizzas or other ultra calorific foodstuffs.

Find a healthy substitute that tastes almost as good (if not just as good) that is just too bothersome to regularly make because of the number of ingredients or difficult cooking method or because it straight up takes too long to make. In my case I have a really good recipe for a keto chocolate lava cake that once the proper quantities of sweetener/cream had been added was pure chocolatey perfection and hit all my chocolate cravings....however it was really fucking annoying to make so I have only made it like twice since I perfected the recipe. 

Just having the option of something nice and indulgent that wont kill your diet is a real psychological boon, even if you barely ever take that option. It means you are not forever cutting yourself off from something you love, merely that you have to go through a bit of an annoying series of hoops to get to it, and that in and of itself makes it far easier to give certain shit up entirely.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 11, 2019)

maybe start cooking your own food you lazy fuck and use some real units like kg?


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 11, 2019)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> maybe start cooking your own food you lazy fuck and use some real units like kg?


Tbh cooking ones own food is generally a good idea anyway since in this modern epoch when you can get great recipes for anything and ingredients are easier to acquire there isnt really any good reason for going to a fast food restaurant.


----------



## The Flawless Gazelles (Jan 11, 2019)

and if you think you can't cook just watch a few of jack scalfanis videos on youtube,  you suck at cooking or food wishes.


----------



## Kratos' Beard (Jan 11, 2019)

Don't focus on diet, focus on reeducation. Then find a exercise you really like - martial arts, calisthenics, powerlifting, good ol' localized weightlifting, anything. Cook your own shit, drink water, and be consistent.

If I got from 120kg (fuck you imperial shit) to 73 you can too.

If it serves as incentive, more dick to not use, better disposition, etc. But whatever, you do it for you, and to not look like a mix of @StarryGreenEyes95 and ADF.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jan 11, 2019)

Make sure you have those salads supersized.


----------



## Jewish Hitler (Jan 11, 2019)

Good luck! Exercise at least an hour everyday, drink water and eat (healthy) only when you're hungry!


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Jan 11, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> i weigh 211 pounds today



Penises weigh more than vaginas after all, right?


----------



## Aldora (Jan 11, 2019)

Cutting out soda sounds like a nice thing to do, but if you have been drinking a lot of it and go cold turkey, your body will have a sugar crash, its better to slowly reduce your intake over time. So if you drink 3 cans a day you should go down to 2 and then down to 1, but do it over a period of time that allows your body to adjust.(and to be honest this advice can be used for anything your body is used to, not just something sugar based)

Edited for spelling.


----------



## GarthMarenghisDankplace (Jan 11, 2019)

The Flawless Gazelles said:


> maybe start cooking your own food you lazy fuck and use some real units like kg?


If your diet plan includes a named fast food outlet you're gonna struggle nutritionally.


----------



## Un Platano (Jan 11, 2019)

Judge Holden said:


> Find some form of exercise you really like (or you can happily do while listening to/watching shit you really like) and can repeat every day. Be it lifting


It's important to keep in mind that lifting doesn't burn nearly as many calories as other exercise types, and if you only lift and nothing else you'll end up looking like this.


----------



## Krispy Skream (Jan 11, 2019)

GarthMarenghisDankplace said:


> If your diet plan includes a named fast food outlet you're gonna struggle nutritionally.



I would go so far as to say eating at nameless fast food outlets is also bad


----------



## DOGFARM (Jan 11, 2019)

send tummies


----------



## Judge Holden (Jan 12, 2019)

Un Platano said:


> It's important to keep in mind that lifting doesn't burn nearly as many calories as other exercise types, and if you only lift and nothing else you'll end up looking like this.
> View attachment 636715


Agreed, but it does help develop proper muscle tone (which will make other exercise and just generally moving around more far easier) and most importantly will boost metabolism long after you finish lifting which is in my opinion the biggest factor in any successful prolonged weight loss programme. Seriously just scattershotting any and every metabolism boosting thing out there can really help get things going in a diet or an exercise plan


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 1, 2019)

Kratos' Beard said:


> Don't focus on diet, focus on reeducation. Then find a exercise you really like - martial arts, calisthenics, powerlifting, good ol' localized weightlifting, anything. Cook your own shit, drink water, and be consistent.
> 
> If I got from 120kg (fuck you imperial shit) to 73 you can too.
> 
> If it serves as incentive, more dick to not use, better disposition, etc. But whatever, you do it for you, and to not look like a mix of @StarryGreenEyes95 and ADF.



Rated Islamic content for using kg instead of pounds.

I weigh 205 pounds now. It’s not the progress I wanted I made this thread a long time ago. But now the diet starts for real. I wasn’t actually dieting after I made this thread. But I have decided that I am sick and fucking tired of all the black people starving to death in Africa while everyone in America is going through a obesity epidemic. So I am going to stand with Africa and go on a diet. I am going to go from 205 pounds down to 170 pounds. I am giving myself two months to do this. I will be posting updates and if not i will post a update in two months at least for sure. I saw the dietician on Monday and she weighed me and I weighed 206 on her scale. I went down a pound since Monday. Today is next Monday that was a week ago that I saw the dietician. I was drinking hella large amounts of soda and fast food everyday. My parents were forcing me to eat fast food everyday by buying it for me. I am going to put my foot down this time! I am NOT going to eat any fast food anymore at all. And only drink water. Soda probably was adding hella pounds to me. 

When I made this thread it was back when people assumed I was a woman. I am actually a man. I am 6 feet tall. So 211 or 205 pounds really isn’t that fat like people were calling me fat. Especially considering the people who were calling me fat were neckbeards who I am positive weigh more that 210 pounds. How dare those people call me fat. But anyway I want to get more fit and become 170 pounds. 

I am actually a transwoman but that’s a completely different thread.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> I weigh 205 pounds now. It’s not the progress I wanted I made this thread a long time ago. But now the diet starts for real. I wasn’t actually dieting after I made this thread. But I have decided that I am sick and fucking tired of all the black people starving to death in Africa while everyone in America is going through a obesity epidemic. So I am going to stand with Africa and go on a diet. I am going to go from 205 pounds down to 170 pounds. I am giving myself two months to do this. I will be posting updates and if not i will post a update in two months at least for sure. I saw the dietician on Monday and she weighed me and I weighed 206 on her scale. I went down a pound since Monday. Today is next Monday that was a week ago that I saw the dietician. I was drinking hella large amounts of soda and fast food everyday. My parents were forcing me to eat fast food everyday by buying it for me. I am going to put my foot down this time! I am NOT going to eat any fast food anymore at all. And only drink water. Soda probably was adding hella pounds to me.
> 
> When I made this thread it was back when people assumed I was a woman. I am actually a man. I am 6 feet tall. So 211 or 205 pounds really isn’t that fat like people were calling me fat. Especially considering the people who were calling me fat were neckbeards who I am positive weigh more that 210 pounds. How dare those people call me fat. But anyway I want to get more fit and become 170 pounds.
> 
> I am actually a transwoman but that’s a completely different thread.


That’s good man! Keep working hard on losing that weight!


----------



## UW 411 (Jul 5, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> I am actually a man. I am 6 feet tall. So 211 or 205 pounds really isn’t that fat like people were calling me fat. *Especially considering the people who were calling me fat were neckbeards who I am positive weigh more that 210 pounds. How dare those people call me fat. *But anyway I want to get more fit and become 170 pounds.



You tell 'em Shivers, I bet most of the people calling you fat are deathfat fedora-sporting/20 cat having lardos. Well done on your weightloss, keep toning up bro!


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 5, 2019)

I too lost some weight and am currently around 99kg. It’s hard to loose weight and it’s really nice when people turn their lives around.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jul 18, 2019)

Are you trying to lose weight so you can pick up Black chicks, Shiversblood?



Un Platano said:


> It's important to keep in mind that lifting doesn't burn nearly as many calories as other exercise types, and if you only lift and nothing else you'll end up looking like this.
> View attachment 636715



He doesn't look bad, though.


----------



## Shiversblood (Dec 16, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> I too lost some weight and am currently around 99kg. It’s hard to loose weight and it’s really nice when people turn their lives around.



Bitch what the fuck did I just say in my last post? I am American I don’t understand what kg is. Use pounds when you are talking to me.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 17, 2019)

Shiversblood said:


> Bitch what the fuck did I just say in my last post? I am American I don’t understand what kg is. Use pounds when you are talking to me.


100kg is about half an American.


----------

